# Plug in disappear



## boubouoz (Feb 25, 2009)

Recently, I installed Photomatix and Facebook Plug in, but they keep disappearing from the "Plugin Extra" time to time. I install them again, and disappear again!!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 25, 2009)

When they disappear from that menu, do they still show in the list in the EXport Dialog when you do 'Shift-Cmd-E'?  I never use the menu.

Don


----------



## boubouoz (Feb 25, 2009)

No, they disappear completly  from the export dialog and from the plug in manager as well.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you tried out LR2.3RC? It seems to get rid of some weird bugs, although I haven't heard of this it may be one.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2009)

How did you go about installing them?  Where are they stored?


----------



## boubouoz (Mar 7, 2009)

Victoria Bampton said:


> How did you go about installing them?  Where are they stored?


I installed them by opening the plug in manager < add < look in finder < choose the plug in < ok
I store the plug in in my external hard drive, where I store my pictures as well.
I will try to install LR 2.3, but is it a beta version?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2009)

2.3 is now a final release direct from the normal Adobe website.


----------



## boubouoz (Mar 21, 2009)

I just update to LR 2.3, and it seems to work now. 
Thanks


----------

